
The Psychology and Philosophy of Envy - danielam
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/hide-and-seek/201408/the-psychology-and-philosophy-envy
======
pmdulaney
Gee, I wonder if envy would provide a fruitful lens through which to
understand the current conflicts in our society?

